# Forbidden City Doorway



## Silverbackmp (Dec 28, 2007)

Please critique

Taken at the Forbidden City, Beijing, China.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't see an image.


----------



## Silverbackmp (Dec 28, 2007)

I give up; I've tied 15 different ways to resize this dang thing.


----------



## Silverbackmp (Dec 28, 2007)

Trenton Romulox said:


> I don't see an image.


 

It's there now...sorry.


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 28, 2007)

I like it! Your sig is a bit in the way.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 28, 2007)

love it


----------



## Chicago1980 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very cool picture...but take the sig off, the image can speak for itself.


----------



## Silverbackmp (Dec 28, 2007)

Chicago1980 said:


> Very cool picture...but take the sig off, the image can speak for itself.


 
The sig wasn't for bragging rights but only ment as a watermark; I'll reduce it so it is not as apparent.

Thanks for the kind comments from all.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 28, 2007)

with all the internet thievery i have no issue with the bold water mark at least its to the side. The cheezy translucent ones stamped in the middle are beyond annoying


----------



## Silverbackmp (Dec 28, 2007)

Watermark has been made less obtrusive. I don't know why I even care about it as it is only a hobby and my images aren't at a professional level anyway.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 28, 2007)

i'd put it back all over the image


----------



## jlbrew3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great contrast and a great composition, I like the shot a lot


----------



## usayit (Dec 28, 2007)

Agreed... good contrast and composition... 

Beijing, China.. now there's a place that has photographic potential.


----------



## The Empress (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice, like they said the contrast and composition are very good! lol


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with the contrast and composition, the only thing would to straighten it


----------



## LiveWave (Jan 2, 2008)

seems a little tilted


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 2, 2008)

LiveWave said:


> seems a little tilted



are you sure you dont just have one shoe off?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 2, 2008)

If it wasn't tilted, it'd be awesome. I still like the shot though, it's well-exposed and it's a very interesting subject. Good shot.


----------



## Ethan L (Jan 2, 2008)

lots to look at i love it. may i ask where this picture was taken.


----------



## Lisa B (Jan 3, 2008)

usayit said:


> Agreed... good contrast and composition...
> 
> Beijing, China.. now there's a place that has photographic potential.


 

roadtrip anyone?


As for the pic, i like it. it looks a little bright in places but it does what it says on the tin. I wanna know whats beyond that wall...


----------



## Silverbackmp (Jan 4, 2008)

Ethan L said:


> lots to look at i love it. may i ask where this picture was taken.


 

The Forbidden City in Beijing :mrgreen:.  Round trip tickets from my residence in Seoul were only $180!!!--never thought I would get the chance to go to China.  I will be going back; there is so much to see and I only hit the usual tourist spots; in Beijing the highlights were the Fobidden City, Tiannemen, Summer Palace, Temple Heaven, a huge antique market, and the  pearl maket.  In Xian I saw the terracota warriors, drum and bell tower, muslim district, Big Goose Pagoda and the Grand Mosque.  

The only non-touris area that I was fortunate enough to visit was a section of the Great Wall.  Usually you go to one of three sections that are crawling with tourists and street hawkers.  However, I made contact with a guy who transported us to a section of the Wall that was not restored and about 10 of us were the only folks there.  The only issue was that we were there from about 11 a.m to 3 p.m on a bright hazy day and the lighting was not optimal for photographing.

When I go back, it will not be to the normal tourist areas.  Also, I really want to go to Tibet.


----------



## Silverbackmp (Jan 4, 2008)

Coldow91 said:


> I agree with the contrast and composition, the only thing would to straighten it


 

I agree.  However, I think it may be too late in PP because if I crop that way I loose some the steps and I think they add to it.  If I had framed it slightly better to start with it would be golden.


----------

